# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء دعوة : دعوة صالحة بالشفاء العاجل لوالد الاخ حسين

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الاكيد ان الجميع لاحظ غياب الاخ حسين  الملقب بـ  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
بعد دوره الفعال  في  الاقسام  التي يتابعها وبعد غيابه هذه المدة
وبعد الاستفسار عن سبب غيابه عرفنا من الاخ محمد 
المدير العام للمنتدى المغربي للمحمول ان سبب غيابه هذه الفترة
هو  ان والد الاخ حسين مريض جدا ولذلك نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل من الله تعالى
ونطلب منكم دعوة صالحة الى والده الكريم
وشكرا جزيلا للجميع

----------


## GSM-AYA

*نتمنى الشفاء العاجل لوالد اخي وصديقي حسين*

----------


## mohamed73

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..  لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..       لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..   له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..   الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..   و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..      إلهي ..      أذهب البأس رب الناس اشف و أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما ..      إلهي ..      أذهب البأس رب الناس بيدك الشفاء لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..      إلهي ..      إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..      إلهي ..      لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير ..      ---------------------------------------------------------------------      [ربى إنى مسنى الضر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ))     اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام .      و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يضام .و اكلأه فى الليل و فى النهار .     و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مفرج الكرب يا مجيب دعوة      المضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..     اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين

----------


## hassan riach

نتمنى له الشفاء

----------


## magic75

اللهم اشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين

----------


## seffari

اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين

----------

